# Can someone tell me more about these Hawthorne bicycle



## Jose m Pellot (Dec 26, 2017)

Can someone tell me more about these bike


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Snyder built, 57 ish middleweight.


----------



## Jose m Pellot (Dec 26, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Snyder built, 57 ish middleweight.



How much is worth today and if u could tell me more about it my grandfather left it to me


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2017)

$50 or so I'd say.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2017)

I agree with Mike $50 on a really good day. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I’d agree with Mike and Shawn as well.


----------

